# Training Twice a Week and Back Thickness



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Although this is the natural bodybuilding section I invited anyone to put their two cent in or experiences on adding thickness to there backs or routines that have been successful in the past.

Many bodybuilding shows are won from the back, and a good back is usually what separates the pro's from the amateur ranks. So how do you go about building a wide, thick detailed back? The way I see it you have a certain number of essential exercises at your disposal:

Deadlifts

Rack Pulls

Chins close or wide

Bent Over Rows

Lat Pull Downs

Seated Rows

T-Bar Rows

Single Arm Rows

Shrugs

Back Extensions

(I've bound to have missed one or two that others would include so feel to fire away your back exercises)

To perform all those exercises in one day would be madness for an assisted never mind natural bodybuilder so it begs the question should you split up your back routines to ensure complete development and if so how often should you train back? Once a week, Twice a Week, once every 6 days. Central nervous system stresses, musculo skeletal stress and recovery being a factor for large compounds how long would you leave it before performing the next session 48, 72hrs? After all the arrangement, number, shape, and complexity of the backs skeletal structure is far great than that of any other muscle group, legs, back, arms etc. Factor in that many of us train back with things like rear delts and arms and designing a back routing can quickly get quite quite complicated.

So what do you guys/gals think?

Here was a routine I was contemplating to help add a new dimension to my back.

Routine 1:

Weighted Pull Ups

Deadlifts with Chains

Bent Over Rows

Single Arm Rows

Seated Row

DB Shrugs

Routine 2:

Lat Pulldown Under hand Grip

Rack Pull

TBar Row

Single Arm Row

Shrugs Barbell

Back Extensions

Once a week routine, Bodybuilding Rep ranges, with pyramid set for rack and deadlifts performed in a strength style fashion.

Thoughts.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bump............


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Bump............


 Indeed Dorsey perhaps posting on a different section of the forum would have worked better.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The problem probably lies in the fact the majority on here wouldn't feel well 'qualified' enough to present their opinion to somebody so clearly clued up.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm a once a week man myself, but age has something to do with that, but i dont do two back workouts the same next time round, I dont do dead lifts, I do racks, as I think these have a better effect on the back than a dead, I have to do racks first work the upper inner back then go to lats, I dont do shrugs on back day, I do those type of exercises with my shoulder workout, if I was to give 3 exercices for back they would have to be racks, wide lat pull down, seated pully (narrow grip) favourite back exercise is kneeling rope pully, you see Arnold performing it in Pumping Iron..........


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm currently training 5 times a week on a 6 day split, so I actually train everything once every 8-9 days.

I'm on a gram of test as well at the moment.

I thought you natty's were supposed to take longer to recover, obviously not.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Olympic weight lifters can train up to 7 times per day almost 6 days a week doing the same exercise, granted a session maybe done in less than 20 minutes, but more or less the same exercises are being done over and over again. Now that's extreme most will train 3 times a day 5 times a week but the exercise selection is more or less the same.

So I believe it can be done so long as its done properly, but the format over 8 to 9 days like your doing Yanny actually sounds better. I think I might just employ such a method myself.

Good posts guys keep them coming.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all just joined the site looks good.

Im a low volume man myself,split my body in two for my workouts so the full body gets done every 5 or 6 days depends on time,work etc usually six,occasionally seven if its unavoidable.

The best thing i ever did for my back was when i did that dc training a few years back i was doing db rows and worked up to the 50s, which were the heaviest the gym had.It took me a few months to get there in perfect form but it learned me how to hit my back a treat.

I mostly train at home now so no lat pulldowns,which i never seemed to get much from for some reason.But i do close grip rack chins with added weight and it pumps my lats up and the stretch is great.


----------

